
Franky Zapata's Jet-Powered Hoverboard Sets Guiness World Record for 2km Flight - Osiris30
http://www.gizmag.com/franky-zapata-interview/43151/
======
analognoise
I wish we had more information on the engines used and their configuration.

~~~
Osiris30
Agreed. At first I thought it was an old April Fools joke. How could they have
miniaturised a jet engine to that size? And what is his and the teams
background?

~~~
qbrass
[http://jetcatusa.com/rc-turbines/turbines/](http://jetcatusa.com/rc-
turbines/turbines/)

